# Fragment (176-191)



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is my new experiment I'll begin after Thanksgiving.
I decided to give GH FRAGMENT (176-191) a try for additional fat loss.
Let's see if I do the math correctly here.
GH FRAGMENT (176-191) is the final 15 amino acids is the 191 synthetic HGH amino acid sequence, isolated as the fat burning component of synthetic HGH.

Advantages of GH FRAGMENT (176-191) over synthetic HGH for fat burning is there is no intestinal enlargement or potential "Palumboism" that you often see in bodbyulding where guys abuse HGH and end up with huge intestines and gut distention.
There is no conversion to igf1, and none of the mass building effects of HGH, only pure fat burning.
I'm 16 weeks into contest prep and fairly lean.
I'm looking for an extra push in getting down to 4% body fat.
Elvia has said great things about GH FRAG (176-191), so I'm going to give it a shot.
I just ordered 30mg of GH FRAG.
*MATH*
Typical HGH comes in 100ius per kit which is around 5mg of amino acid weight. 
GH FRAGMENT (176-191) is merely the last 15 amino acids of the 191 amino acid HGH. 
If you do the math, you get 191 divided by 15 which is 12.73, meaning you would need 12.73 times as much synthetic HGH to get the fat burning effects of GH FRAGMENT (176-191), not counting fat loss from the igf1 conversion of synthetic HGH.
So, if 5mg of synthetic HGH gives you 100ius worth of fat burning from HGH. Then 5mg of GH FRAGMENT (176-191) would give you the fat burning equivalent of 1,273ius synthetic HGH. 

*PROTOCOL*
My plan is to take 200mcg huperzine A followed by 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg CJC -1295 WITHOUT DAC a half hour later, followed by 333mcg GH FRAGMENT (176-191) 20 minutes later. I'll do this 3/day.
So, I'll take 1mg GH FRAGMENT (175-191) per day, which is the equivalent of 63.7ius of synthetic HGH per day, 21ius per dosing.

Now, that's some mad HGH equivelant!!! So hopefully I'll lean out without any of the wide waist, big gut, HGH look.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 19, 2014)

You are gonna get shredded on your cycle and diet 

I think Frag is ideal during morning fasted cardio. It is especially effective for guys who do intermittent fasting. For guys who do IF this is the perfect peptide for you.


----------

